# I'm Being Forced to Rehome My Lizard and I Don't Know What to Do



## rainmonitors (Feb 3, 2019)

Please help. I live with someone toxic who's forcing me to rehome my blue tongue skink because of some issues that popped up. Last night I had a mite infestation in my room, have no idea what brought it up, but the person I share the house with is adamant on blaming my lizard and I won't be able to change her mind.
She's forcing me to rehome him in the next couple of days, but I haven't had him for 6 months yet (just over 5 months), which is required in WA.
What can I do? Would someone be able to 'babysit' him? Would I be able to sell him to the dealer I got him off? Do I have to surrender him to DPAW? (I'd really like to get money for him since she's also kicking me out for this accidental infestation).
Please help me, I have no idea what to do


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 3, 2019)

Heck …. some people.

I'd take your BT in a flash if you lived near me - they are great pets and really no bother to care for . Unfortunately I'm in NSW so this is not practical.

I'm sure someone here who's based nearer to you will be more than happy to adopt your skink.

If you can't find someone here , I'd be getting in touch with the local herp club (check the yellow pages or someone here can point you in the right direction).
http://www.wahs.org.au/


----------



## Gears (Feb 4, 2019)

If you're being kicked out as well then why not keep him when you move?


----------



## Blighty (Feb 4, 2019)

Gears has a point, if you are both being kicked out why not take him with you? Or is this a case of "_The BT needs to leave *now*, you need to leave in a *month*_" etc? Ultimately though you will need to follow your license conditions for time frames. I am unsure whether you can give it back to the dealer yet, but it wouldn't hurt to ask them or even phone/email DPaW for clarification.

Also don't quote me on it, but I believe the time restrictions are gone on the updated Cat A/B/C licenses that are now available (I _really _need to sit down and read them.... also, just be aware if you have the older Cat 3/4 you _*must* _follow *their *terms, not the new license terms).


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 4, 2019)

Gears said:


> If you're being kicked out as well then why not keep him when you move?


Yep just tell them the skink leaves when you do. Is there are rental dispute tribunal in WA ? I'd get in contact them , the eviction is unreasonable.

Was there anything on the rental agreement prohibiting keeping a reptilian pet ? if not , I'd tell them to **unprintable**.


----------



## rainmonitors (Feb 4, 2019)

Gears said:


> If you're being kicked out as well then why not keep him when you move?


I'm being kicked out in five weeks, and I cannot go any sooner bc I don't have sufficient funds, and she wants my bluey gone in a couple of days



Blighty said:


> Gears has a point, if you are both being kicked out why not take him with you? Or is this a case of "_The BT needs to leave *now*, you need to leave in a *month*_" etc? Ultimately though you will need to follow your license conditions for time frames. I am unsure whether you can give it back to the dealer yet, but it wouldn't hurt to ask them or even phone/email DPaW for clarification.
> 
> Also don't quote me on it, but I believe the time restrictions are gone on the updated Cat A/B/C licenses that are now available (I _really _need to sit down and read them.... also, just be aware if you have the older Cat 3/4 you _*must* _follow *their *terms, not the new license terms).


I'm still on Cat 3, but _if_ the new Cat B really doesn't have these time restrictions (I'll have a look at it more later), I'll probably just head to the office and apply for a B then
However, I'll ask the dealer, and definitely DPAW if they cannot give me an answer and/or if I need to apply for Cat B



nuttylizardguy said:


> Yep just tell them the skink leaves when you do. Is there are rental dispute tribunal in WA ? I'd get in contact them , the eviction is unreasonable.
> 
> Was there anything on the rental agreement prohibiting keeping a reptilian pet ? if not , I'd tell them to **unprintable**.


I didn't sign a rental agreement. I rent a room in this house that she rents from a landlord, as simple as that. Also, she's hiding the fact that I own the lizard from the landlord
WAHS doesn't seem to be too active, but I'll try contacting them if I need to after contacting the dealer/DPAW


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm not sure about WA, but generally they are not too fussed about this rule if it's a one off. In Victoria or QLD I'd say just do it and not worry about it, they won't even notice and if they do and it's a once off just explain the situation and they'll be fine with it. In NSW I might contact them first and I'd expect they'd have no problem, but it just keeps you covered. In WA I'm really not sure so I'd contact them first just to be sure, but given the situation there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 4, 2019)

> I'm being kicked out in five weeks, and I cannot go any sooner bc I don't have sufficient funds, and she wants my bluey gone in a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be getting onto the actual landlord and telling them about the situation, you have nothing to loose , and maybe you'll get her in trouble / evicted as a consequence , two can play that game.

At the very least I'd be telling her , tough luck , the skink goes when you do.


----------



## Ella C (Feb 5, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## rainmonitors (Feb 5, 2019)

Ella C said:


> Any updates?


I've contacted some people on Facebook in reptile communities, a few people are happy to temporarily home him! I was misinformed about the minimum ownership being 6 months, it's 3 months, so he'll have a temp home for that long
Really unhappy with this whole circumstance, but gotta work around it when I don't have enough money to immediately move out
Hopefully the people interested will give him a great temp home!


----------



## Ella C (Feb 6, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> I've contacted some people on Facebook in reptile communities, a few people are happy to temporarily home him! I was misinformed about the minimum ownership being 6 months, it's 3 months, so he'll have a temp home for that long
> Really unhappy with this whole circumstance, but gotta work around it when I don't have enough money to immediately move out
> Hopefully the people interested will give him a great temp home!


I presume that then you'll get him back when you move? That's great!!


----------

